# Simple Foreign Body Removal?



## donsqueen

I have a case where a provider had to remove a ring from a pregnant patient's finger using forceps and hemostat. Can this be coded as a foreign body removal?

Thanks,

Amy


----------



## jharrell

Most of the foreign body removals require an incision and unless they made an incision then you can't code it. I haven't been able to find one without and incision , because we remove fish hooks a lot and I can't charge for it. So if you find one I would like to know as well.

Jessica Harrell, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

My practice also has an urgent care center.  We have seen this many times.  But as many of you know, I am one that has to see proof. I copied this from the AAFP website.

Ring removal 

Q I work in an urgent care center and occasionally see a patient who needs a ring removed either because of a finger injury that causes enough swelling to place the vasculature at risk or because he or she realizes the ring is simply stuck. What CPT code should I submit for this? 

A There is no CPT code for the types of ring removal you describe. In those cases, the procedure would be included in the E/M service that you otherwise provide to the patient. However, if a ring has to be excised from the skin, you could submit a code for foreign body removal, such as 10121, "Incision and removal of foreign body, subcutaneous tissues; complicated." And if you perform a significant, separately identifiable E/M service in addition to this type of ring excision, you should also submit the appropriate E/M code with a -25 modifier.

Oops-I forgot the website address:

www.aafp.org/fpm/20030300/coding.html


----------



## donsqueen

Thanks. We do a lot of fish hook removals as well, and I do code a foreign body removal on those because there is actually a wound. Any one else have any thoughts on this subject?

Amy


----------



## bradydj

*FB*

Is the wound caused by the hook removal, or is the wound caused by an "incision" the provider made?

As far as I know, if the skin was not broken by the provider, then you cannot charge for an Incision and removal.

David


----------



## donsqueen

As this thread is almost 2 years old, and I no longer work at that particular facility, I have no idea. But I do now agree that the provider must make some sort of incision. Thanks for all the responses. :=)

Amy


----------



## ragenmccluey

*Removal of Body Jewelry*

Would anyone have a suggestion on a CPT code for the removal of a "wrist piercing". There was no incision so 10120 would not apply. I cannot seem to find just a removal of foreign body without the incision?


----------



## ptrautner

there is a coding clinic for ring stuck on finger, no cpt code for cutting off a ring...


----------

